
Show HN: Quick search and preview your audio files - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/look4sound/
======
atum47
Hi everyone, recently GDC released 50+ GB[1] of free sound effects. As I'm
doing some game development and need to find some sounds, I made this simple
tool that let's you search for sound and preview them in a single page. click
load, select all your audio files, then just search.

when you click on a result it will create a preview of that sound, click again
and it will go away.

hope you like it.

[1] -
[https://sonniss.com/gameaudiogdc2020/](https://sonniss.com/gameaudiogdc2020/)

